# Self Feeder



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Last year I fed my 5 pigs out of a troth made from 2x10's screwed into a "V" shape, it was simple cheap and quick to build, however it required a lot of feed to fill it twice daily and three times as they got larger. This year I want to build something along the lines of this: http://ejackson.net/FarmPlans/NorthDakota/plans/5383.pdf
I would like to be able to dump in 400-500 lbs of feed and not have to worry about it for a while. I would want to weather tight it as well as possible. I will probably sheath it with plywood, then wrap it in TYPAR then side it with 1X pine. The roof will be shingled. 
Does anyone have a similar set-up? I would like to see photos of similar feeders before I build mine. I am a machinist not a builder, so most of my projects like this get designed in CAD before I start.


----------



## RyanTN (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is one that I used last year. It worked okay, but I did lose some feed to rain. It worked great in the dry weeks. I also got the plans from one the "extension free plans site".




































I think I had about $70 in materials.


----------

